# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Buena parte de los vertidos contaminantes proceden de los emisarios y aliviaderos

## Jonasino

> El comisario de Aguas de la Confederación Hidrológica del Duero (CHD), Julio Pajares, alertó hoy en Burgos de que buena parte de los problemas de contaminación por vertidos procede de los emisarios y aliviaderos más que del propio funcionamiento de las estaciones depuradoras de aguas residuales (EDAR).
> 
> Por ello, aseguró que se están haciendo depuradoras y se tienen machacados los emisarios y aliviaderos. De esta forma, abogó por la necesidad de invertir no solo exclusivamente en infraestructuras de depuración sino también en las redes de saneamiento.
> 
> Pajares participó en el Salón de Actos del Museo de la Evolución Humana (MEH) en la jornada Nuevos retos tecnológicos y financieros en depuración de aguas, organizada por Escrol, con el patrocinio de la Fundación Aquae y con la colaboración de la Junta de Castilla y León.
> 
> En este marco, el comisario de la CHD subrayó que más del 90 por ciento de la cuenca del Duero pertenece a Castilla y León. A su vez, explicó cuáles son los criterios e ideas para avanzar en lo que queda de depuración de aguas residuales que, si bien reconoció que no es mucho en cuanto a carga contaminante, sí que lo poco que falta está muy diseminado por la diversidad de población de la Comunidad.
> 
> En su exposición, Julio Pajares también indicó que en la actualidad, la inversión anual media de España en materia de aguas es del 0,11 por ciento del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) frente al 0,27 por ciento de la media de la Unión Europea (UE).
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...os/aliviaderos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mucha palabrería, de la mayor parte, sobre todo el último texto, estoy seguro que no sabe ni lo que dice.

Pero la realidad es que el Duero tiene serios problemas de contaminación, está hecho una porquería. Le salva que no tiene ningún trasvase salvaje, si no la situación sería insoportable.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

"De esta forma, abogó por la necesidad de invertir “no solo exclusivamente” en infraestructuras de depuración sino también en las redes de saneamiento."
En este tema estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Lo que pasa es que con las trabas actuales administrativas es más facil y rentable cuando por ejemplo un Ayuntamiento consigue una subención plantear un proyecto de depuradora que de mejora de redes de saneamiento. Estas son en principio el origen del problema y por lo tanto se debe luchar para que aplicar subenciones sea por lo menos tan facil para depuradoras que para mejora de redes de saneamiento, a mi modesto entender.

----------

